# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Hallo iedereen

## Marleen

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben Marleen, 43 jaar oud en moeder van 3 kinderen (2 jongens en 1 meisje). Mijn moeder is 73 jaar en heeft longkanker (zonder ooit gerookt te hebben), vandaar dat ik me hier heb geregistreerd voor wat meer informatie over kanker. Maar misschien dat ik er zelf ook wat aan heb? Wie weet  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goedenmorgen Marleen...Welkom op MediCity.....

Ik wens jou moeder heel veel sterkte met de longkanker, het is afschuwelijk om te zien hoe een dierbaar mens waar je om geeft zo ziet veranderen..ik hoop dat je ergens wat kunt lezen over deze vorm van kanker en anders kun je het vragen aan de moderators etc...ik wens jou een fijne en goede dag toe ondanks je zorgen om je mams...je hebt 3 kinderen? dat is kostbaar....
alle goeds...

Hartelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------


## Marleen

Hoi Elisabeth,

Dank je voor je woorden!  :Smile:

----------

